# How to apply Aquartz with Rotary +wool pad !



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi Guys,

As some customers faced by now, Aquartz can be applied in few ways while keeping the basic idea, cool surface and nonstop buffing.
we are always trying to develope new techniques for faster and easier work. in this video we are showing the last "detailer" way to apply aquartz for best results, 
we deliberately sanded the surface in that spot to show there is nothing on it, other sealants, wax, etc...
we also deliberately light hologramed the paint , to see if Aquartz can remove the holograms too. 
as you can see this is special wool pad , non abrasive!, which we will supply soon also. 
there is no holograms, streaks, marrings, staines etc..after finishing.
also , this was only a demo panel video, just to show, for car application it should inspected more closly for any left over after .
Aquartz+ wasnt use also, only Aquartz.
please watch in HD resolution .:






any questions or comments are welcome.


----------



## IDwash&wax (May 1, 2010)

Hi Avi 
It's nice to see you and your men have try to devolop new way to apply


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Where do I get that finishing wool pad hehe !


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

JJ_ said:


> Where do I get that finishing wool pad hehe !


Hi Jon ,
as i wrote, we will supply it very soon too.
:thumb:


----------



## NAJ (Mar 10, 2010)

Avi, is this done by gregor?
if so, i must give him a call


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

NAJ said:


> Avi, is this done by gregor?
> if so, i must give him a call


yes, i should mention this again, this demo has been done by our official dealer in Slovenia , Gregor Gasparic. so all the credit goes to him, tnx Grega:thumb:


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Dunno, my idea of perfect coating application is to put the coating onto a perfect surface, without holograms (unlike here). The coating should be easy to remove, without hard wiping.


----------



## SouthernStyles (May 31, 2010)

Im curious to why wool and not foam?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Bence said:


> Dunno, my idea of perfect coating application is to put the coating onto a perfect surface, without holograms (unlike here). The coating should be easy to remove, without hard wiping.


I totally agree Bence but think the method demonstrated is probably aimed more at commercial detailers where 'time is money'. 

Alan W


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

It would be nice to see this in HD.


----------



## TimG (Apr 2, 2008)

Andy, you can see it in [email protected] directly in youtube. 

Not sure about you guys but I still see light holograms 5:36.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Bence said:


> Dunno, my idea of perfect coating application is to put the coating onto a perfect surface, without holograms (unlike here). The coating should be easy to remove, without hard wiping.


Hi Bence, you misunderstand here, im not saying coat on holograms!!! no way ofcourse, but you can see that while buffing with the wool it removes the holograms, this is not as other sealants you know Bence.


Alan W said:


> I totally agree Bence but think the method demonstrated is probably aimed more at commercial detailers where 'time is money'.
> 
> Alan W


yes , exactly, time is money. and your elbow cost more even:thumb:



TimG said:


> Andy, you can see it in [email protected] directly in youtube.
> 
> Not sure about you guys but I still see light holograms 5:36.


i can ensure you there are no holograms! , ill take normal pics from this panel to show it in very close details..


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Another good video, what is the reason behind wool, is it just to generate enough heat for the product? Is a foam pad good enough for application, i.e. a foam finishing pad (soft) ?

I'm really interested in buying some of the product to use later in summer and think a smaller pad would be good for my rotary, especially on the tighter spots on my bumpers, is foam a suitable alternative to wool for application?


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Avi, I didn't say you said it - I saw holograms galore on the video. Prior to installing the coating, the LEDs reveal the holograms; a surface marred to hell, which is simply unacceptable for anyone with a high standard. Yes, the coating does a nice job hiding the holos and they don't show up in the final result, but I'm sure that if you examine the surface with a lighted magnifying glass, it is far from perfect.

Wool usually instills marring, and while there are very fine finishing wools in existence, nothing can beat a functionally nonabrasive >100ppi finishing/finessing pad for surface quality.

Neil, the heat can't be a factor, because wool pads run cooler than foam.

So, final word is that the objective is not to create a subpar surface, then hide the imperfections with a coating, but to jewel the paint to absolute perfection, then apply an easy, but effective coating to protect it. 

And nothing beats full sun shots.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Bence said:


> Neil, the heat can't be a factor, because wool pads run cooler than foam.


Yes thats what I thought, any reason then for wool over foam?


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

TimG said:


> Andy, you can see it in [email protected] directly in youtube.


I must have watched it before youtube made the HD version. I know it takes longer. I'll have to go back and watch.


----------



## haris_k (Nov 30, 2008)

so can this be applied using a DA and a finishing pad? or rotary and wool only?


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Bence said:


> Avi, I didn't say you said it - I saw holograms galore on the video. Prior to installing the coating, the LEDs reveal the holograms; a surface marred to hell, which is simply unacceptable for anyone with a high standard. Yes, the coating does a nice job hiding the holos and they don't show up in the final result, but I'm sure that if you examine the surface with a lighted magnifying glass, it is far from perfect.
> 
> So, final word is that the objective is not to create a subpar surface, then hide the imperfections with a coating, but to jewel the paint to absolute perfection, then apply an easy, but effective coating to protect it.


I fully agree with your last paragraph and Avi will most likely agree that any LSP, even with filling power like Aquartz, will achieve the best results on a perfectly prepped panel. However, many customers are not looking for perfect results as they simply do not care enough about their cars to seek perfection which is where a long lasting filler product may come in handy (but I know that you know this). Also, I can definately see the benefit in this type of protection product on paint finishes that are not able to be corrected and yet still need marring filled for a much longer time than the comparatively temporary glazes and filler heavy products that are commonly used by many but are much more temporary in their effects.

I am now up in the air about Aquartz because there are so many conflicting experiences and opinions regarding the product that I cannot get a straight impression of it. I believe also that the fact that there are so many application methods further adds to the confusion and that there should be one or two absolute techniques for applying Aquartz to avoid this issue as it seems many of the 10 or so application methods work for some but not for others.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

So this explains why I got holograms when using a rotary to apply AQ+... Anything that can _remove_ holograms can also _make_ them.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Clever Nickname said:


> So this explains why I got holograms when using a rotary to apply AQ+... Anything that can _remove_ holograms can also _make_ them.


Is Aquartz+ needed to fully make use of the scratch resistant properties of Aquartz or is it only there to simply speed up the curing process?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

christian900se said:


> Is Aquartz+ needed to fully make use of the scratch resistant properties of Aquartz or is it only there to simply speed up the curing process?


AFAIK it's used only as an accelerator. It's a non-abrasive "polish" but when coupled with fresh Aquartz and a rotary it left holograms for me. No doubt that the finish Gregor got with the wool pad is not bad, but we all have different standards.


----------



## jyrkiboy (Oct 4, 2007)

My first Aquartz car done. It took some time to learn the best way to get perfect finish. Target vehicle Porsche 928.

First I made some test with DA and rotary with Lake Country Black velcro and Red CCS

Areas marked for Da









And rotary









Product









DA with Black pad









Spreading Aquartz with DA









Note how Aquartz makes hazyness, no panic









Heat gun in action









Still some hazyness 









Aquartz+ on panel









Wiped off with MF towel 









Also I wanted to use Red pad with Aquartz+ just for test









I look pretty good for me


















Then I did test wit rotary with same pads. Speed set to 2 on Makita









Same hazyness as Da


















Heat gun is action









Aquartz+ on panel









And after


















Then I took a good look on my test bottle. This one has got frozen on aircargo but as Avi said just heat it on warm water and shake well and it ready for use.


















Finally I found the best tools for aplying Aquartz. Two new MF from Zaino, no need for DA or Rotary.









EDIT: Two days ago I got some problems as Jesse. I used old but clean MF. Today I took new ones from packing and no troubles at all.


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

Clever Nickname said:


> AFAIK it's used only as an accelerator. It's a non-abrasive "polish" but when coupled with fresh Aquartz and a rotary it left holograms for me. No doubt that the finish Gregor got with the wool pad is not bad, but we all have different standards.


Regardless of official instructions, I would never use a rotary for an LSP. I use a DA for removing Aquartz+ then follow up with a clean MF for areas the DA can't get into.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Aeroandy said:


> Regardless of official instructions, I would never use a rotary for an LSP. I use a DA for removing Aquartz+ then follow up with a clean MF for areas the DA can't get into.


With nano coatings heat, pressure and friction help a lot with the bonding process so the theory of using a rotary is correct, but unfortunately it leads to unsatisfactory results... well at least for me it did.


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

Clever Nickname said:


> With nano coatings heat, pressure and friction help a lot with the bonding process so the theory of using a rotary is correct, but unfortunately it leads to unsatisfactory results... well at least for me it did.


As you say the theory might be correct. I'm not going to tempt fate, so I'll stick with the way I have been doing it. :driver:


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

christian900se said:


> I fully agree with your last paragraph and Avi will most likely agree that any LSP, even with filling power like Aquartz, will achieve the best results on a perfectly prepped panel. However, many customers are not looking for perfect results as they simply do not care enough about their cars to seek perfection which is where a long lasting filler product may come in handy (but I know that you know this). Also, I can definately see the benefit in this type of protection product on paint finishes that are not able to be corrected and yet still need marring filled for a much longer time than the comparatively temporary glazes and filler heavy products that are commonly used by many but are much more temporary in their effects.
> 
> I am now up in the air about Aquartz because there are so many conflicting experiences and opinions regarding the product that I cannot get a straight impression of it. I believe also that the fact that there are so many application methods further adds to the confusion and that there should be one or two absolute techniques for applying Aquartz to avoid this issue as it seems many of the 10 or so application methods work for some but not for others.


Yes, we know that people lack knowledge, they don't know what to look in a finish, they just want "a shiny car". I try to avoid these customers. Luckily, I don't detail for a living, so I can choose my clientele accordingly.

Yes again, coatings are beneficial when we have to deal with older, thin, sensitive paints, which can not be corrected by an abrasive method.


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

So far, I only know of one person that's had issues with Aquartz and plenty that haven't. Being a new product, we'll have to wait and see if more people have issues or positive results.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Aeroandy said:


> So far, I only know of one person that's had issues with Aquartz and plenty that haven't. Being a new product, we'll have to wait and see if more people have issues or positive results.


Well actually I know several who have problems with it, but they choose not to get involved in threads like this. I don't mind. Works for some and not for others I guess.


----------



## NAJ (Mar 10, 2010)

first time using aquartz, it wasn't what i expected. had few little problems myself too. but at the second use, it came out really good, and now i'm very happy that i can use aquartz 
but i've never had problems like Clever Nickname. 


but for all products in car-aftercare i can say, that there will be no products on the market that will satisfy all custumers i say these for cleaners, dressings, waxes, sealants, coatings etc.


i think wool pad would be more for paints with very light damage, where with light polishing can be fixed. for some swirls that cannot be covered up with normal use of aquartz (finishing pad, MF)


sorry for my english


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi Guys,
First im very happy i opened real detailers discussion here


Neil_S said:


> Another good video, what is the reason behind wool, is it just to generate enough heat for the product? Is a foam pad good enough for application, i.e. a foam finishing pad (soft) ?
> Wool pad generate less heat than foam pad.
> I'm really interested in buying some of the product to use later in summer and think a smaller pad would be good for my rotary, especially on the tighter spots on my bumpers, is foam a suitable alternative to wool for application?


 first , like i say to all, practice on small area with hand buffing and MF.



Bence said:


> Avi, I didn't say you said it - I saw holograms galore on the video. Prior to installing the coating, the LEDs reveal the holograms; a surface marred to hell, which is simply unacceptable for anyone with a high standard. Yes, the coating does a nice job hiding the holos and they don't show up in the final result, but I'm sure that if you examine the surface with a lighted magnifying glass, it is far from perfect.
> Bence im not a pro like you , u know, i will post pics with good lighting magnify so you can see.
> Wool usually instills marring, and while there are very fine finishing wools in existence, nothing can beat a functionally nonabrasive >100ppi finishing/finessing pad for surface quality. as i said , this is another way to apply, some customers use DA with finishing pad.some use only by hand buffing
> 
> ...


 ill post pics with the test panel under sunshine , so you could see better.



Neil_S said:


> Yes thats what I thought, any reason then for wool over foam?


 wool generate less heat, we dont want to hologram the finish, Foam absorb more liquid than wool



haris_k said:


> so can this be applied using a DA and a finishing pad? or rotary and wool only?


 yes but after practicing by hand first and "feeling" the coat.



Clever Nickname said:


> So this explains why I got holograms when using a rotary to apply AQ+... Anything that can _remove_ holograms can also _make_ them.


 Jesse, the more you respond the more i get the feeling you got bad LOT production series.



christian900se said:


> Is Aquartz+ needed to fully make use of the scratch resistant properties of Aquartz or is it only there to simply speed up the curing process?


 A+ speeds up curing, enhance gloss, fill light scratches, and give hydrophobicity layer coat just until Aquartz will fully cure.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

I would like to see a good IPA wipedown after the final polishing session to see the true finish.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Aquartz said:


> Jesse, the more you respond the more i get the feeling you got bad LOT production series.


Well listen Avi, that could possibly be the case and I won't rule it out. If you'd like to send me some from another batch (Aquartz only) I'll give it another shot and I will give an honest, unbiased opinion of it. I'm not out to try and slander yours or anyone else's products and as you've already read, I've had some good things to say about Aquartz and about Nanolex, so regardless of my "other agenda" my opinions are not swayed. If you've got a good product, you've got a good product and there's no shame in a competitor admitting that.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Racer said:


> I would like to see a good IPA wipedown after the final polishing session to see the true finish.


 it wasnt polishing it was applying the Aquartz Coat. ill post later on clear sun beamed pics so you can see.



Clever Nickname said:


> Well listen Avi, that could possibly be the case and I won't rule it out. If you'd like to send me some from another batch (Aquartz only) I'll give it another shot and I will give an honest, unbiased opinion of it. I'm not out to try and slander yours or anyone else's products and as you've already read, I've had some good things to say about Aquartz and about Nanolex, so regardless of my "other agenda" my opinions are not swayed. If you've got a good product, you've got a good product and there's no shame in a competitor admitting that.


No problem with that, although , im not sure yet you understood clearly how to apply it. can you visit Gregor in Slovenia , ill sponser you 50% of such trip. i think its not so far from you, you could see and test this Wool pad too.and im not Underestimate your proffesionality , its really for finish the problem you got, Gregor has done around 50 cars until now with Aquartz including Ferrari.
Jesse, you know well i always wanted to work with you.
if yes , PM me and ill arrange this.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Aquartz said:


> No problem with that, although , im not sure yet you understood clearly how to apply it. can you visit Gregor in Slovenia , ill sponser you 50% of such trip. i think its not so far from you, you could see and test this Wool pad too.and im not Underestimate your proffesionality , its really for finish the problem you got, Gregor has done around 50 cars until now with Aquartz including Ferrari.
> Jesse, you know well i always wanted to work with you.
> if yes , PM me and ill arrange this.


That's a very generous offer Avi! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Racer said:


> I would like to see a good IPA wipedown after the final polishing session to see the true finish.


Rui, an IPA wipedown won't reveal anything because Aquartz won't budge with IPA; it's not like a polish that fills swirls with oils and or waxes... it fills it with titanium oxide and bonds with the scratches to help reduce light refraction and "smooth out" the scratch, which is why we can't see the swirls. (This is what I understand from Avi and my conversations about it.) When I say "fill" this is on a nano level so don't confuse it with a glaze or something. It fills the jagged edges of a scratch enough to considerably reduce the amount of light that's reflected and yes, it does a do quite a good job at it.



Aquartz said:


> No problem with that, although , im not sure yet you understood clearly how to apply it. can you visit Gregor in Slovenia , ill sponser you 50% of such trip. i think its not so far from you, you could see and test this Wool pad too.and im not Underestimate your proffesionality , its really for finish the problem you got, Gregor has done around 50 cars until now with Aquartz including Ferrari.
> Jesse, you know well i always wanted to work with you.
> if yes , PM me and ill arrange this.


Well as I've said, I've tried many ways to apply it and I'm very critical about the outcome, so the slightest blemish on a perfect finish is unacceptable for me. As you and I have discussed, I've been burned before with other nano products meaning I've lost customers because of their claims. Basically their products did not live up to what they promised and I was blamed for this failure, not the product. Therefore you can understand that I'm highly critical of products these days.

As for making a trip to Slovenia, I know it's not far from me and thanks for the offer, but time is something that I don't have a lot of so I'm sure that would be rather difficult. Please have Gregor make a video of how he applies AQ by hand. Then please have him make a video of how he applied AQ+. This will be more than sufficent for me to see how he does it. Please also keep in mind that Gregor and I are 2 different detailers (no disrespect to Gregor when I say that).


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Clever Nickname said:


> Rui, an IPA wipedown won't reveal anything because Aquartz won't budge with IPA; it's not like a polish that fills swirls with oils and or waxes... it fills it with titanium oxide and bonds with the scratches to help reduce light refraction and "smooth out" the scratch, which is why we can't see the swirls. (This is what I understand from Avi and my conversations about it.) When I say "fill" this is on a nano level so don't confuse it with a glaze or something. It fills the jagged edges of a scratch enough to considerably reduce the amount of light that's reflected and yes, it does a do quite a good job at it.
> 
> .


Thanks , from my understand its a great product for a perfect finish...if it leaves perfect...


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Racer said:


> Thanks , from my understand its a great product for a perfect finish...if it leaves perfect...


O que isto quer dizer? I'm not sure what you mean buddy .


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Aquartz is really very good, Think sometimes when avi is giving so many application methods to show flexibility it sometimes causes confusion.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Clever Nickname said:


> O que isto quer dizer? I'm not sure what you mean buddy .


Falas bem o PortuguÊs 

I mean if after correcting the paint another product don´t leave the finish better...i don´t want it.

Im willing to try it. :thumb:


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

JJ_ said:


> Aquartz is really very good, Think sometimes when avi is giving so many application methods to show flexibility it sometimes causes confusion.


Definately, that was my concern in my earlier comment and even though I am ordering them from Avi, it adds confusion to my thoughts on the product. It is very hard to figure out exactly what a product will do and how it will perform in the hands of detailers in the real world when there are so many conflicting reports and application techniques that work for some and prove disasterous for others.

I guess there is only one way to find out; doing it myself!


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

christian900se said:


> Definately, that was my concern in my earlier comment and even though I am ordering them from Avi, it adds confusion to my thoughts on the product. It is very hard to figure out exactly what a product will do and how it will perform in the hands of detailers in the real world when there are so many conflicting reports and application techniques that work for some and prove disasterous for others.
> 
> I guess there is only one way to find out; doing it myself!


Christian, as you say , try it yourself.
i repeat again, while keeping the 3 *basic* rulls: 
1.cool temp. surface.
2.spray and buff immidiately
3.work on small area coating. 
any method will work!! no confusions!! , this is also why we sell Aquartz only to detailers and not in open market.
all the application ways you see here with detailers is there choise, some prefer by hand MF, some prefer machines. 
thats why i uploaded this rotary and wool type video.

Jesse, ill try to see how im sending you another sample, with this black wool, for a detailer like you ,this application is the best way, not by hand.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Aquartz said:


> , this is also why we sell Aquartz only to detailers and not in open market..


Is it not for sale at CYC and i4detailing? surely that makes it an open market? 

Going to give these products a go myself. Jesse is one of my favourite detailers and his reviews always very honest saving me time and money, so I do appreciate his feedback (as I'm sure you do on some level).

Any particular recommendation for which finishing polish do use? I know some nano-coating manufactures have a preference for Menzerna over others. 

Thanks for all your input Avi, good to see a brand so active on an enthusiasts forum. :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I used 3m finesse it amiller. 

I applied by hand and found that worked the best for me. I would like to use the rotary but with a foam pad the heat builds up and it prematurely sets


----------



## IDwash&wax (May 1, 2010)

Dear All 

How about AQUARTZ apply on leather seat , plastic and rubber. Does anyone try it out yet?. I really would love to see that. 


Cheers


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi All, 
as promised , here is the panel outside under the sun light, same panel as in the video,


















ill upload soon another video with same application, this time on real car,red VW scirocco. 
any comments are welcome.
cheers


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Doesn't really show much those photos, you need to post one with the sun on the paint if you want to prove no marring.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

So we have done another car, with same system of application,as you see many scratches and swirls,paint is red with no metalic dots in it, 1 step polish and Aquartz applied with the black wool pad. this time we didnt holo'd the surface deliberately, so guys here will see it more clear and understand better.
all the credit goes to Grega , our slovenian dealer. thanks !!
pls watch in HD if possible and all thru the end.






any comments are welcome.


----------



## IDwash&wax (May 1, 2010)

Hi Guy

there is no need to cure with heat gun before 2nd layer ??


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

Avi, when is the wool pad going to be available?


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

IDwash&wax said:


> Hi Guy
> 
> there is no need to cure with heat gun before 2nd layer ??


this is 1 layer, grega just spray twice each passing per layer treatment.



Aeroandy said:


> Avi, when is the wool pad going to be available?


soon, im trying my best , trust me, its more urgent for me.

i would like to remind something, the rotary application is only for pro's who know how to work with Rotary machine. !!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

OK so the video shows that you can apply with the wool pad and leave a good finish without apparently inducing any holograms which is good.

Are you going to be releasing any smaller wool pads for tighter more intricate panels such as bumpers?


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

Aquartz said:


> this is 1 layer, grega just spray twice each passing per layer treatment.
> 
> soon, im trying my best , trust me, its more urgent for me.
> 
> i would like to remind something, the rotary application is only for pro's who know how to work with Rotary machine. !!


I use a rotary all the time for paint correction.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Neil_S said:


> OK so the video shows that you can apply with the wool pad and leave a good finish without apparently inducing any holograms which is good.
> 
> Are you going to be releasing any smaller wool pads for tighter more intricate panels such as bumpers?


yes, there will be two sizes , 85mm and 135mm(as in the video), for both pads !, the polish pads and the black wool.


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

I still don't get it why does he apply the coating onto a scratched, marred surface...


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Bence said:


> I still don't get it why does he apply the coating onto a scratched, marred surface...


Does he? It looked like he divided the surface into two parts, polished one side and then applied the Aquartz, I then assumed that when he showed the completed bonnet he had corrected the other side and applied Aquartz.

What do you see?


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

I see faint wool tracers moving (radially) around/on the right of the light source (2:48, 2:53-2:55). There is the typical, vertical, magenta coloured lens flare, so it's not a different one. Just watch closely the perimeter of the light source, where the holos wandering when Gregor moves the light. Like a star pattern, with the light source as the middle. Typical fine wool marring.

Avi, this is an answer to your PM.

The final result might be fully holo free, as the coating can fill up the faint imperfections, but as Neil said, the photos say basically nothing because they show the flakes only but not a direct hit by the sun.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Those marrings as you call it were removed with the IPA and Aquartz , as i wrote you in the PM , you dont believe it , try it yourself.


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Marring, aka very fine scratches physically CAN'T be removed with IPA. IPA only reveals them by removing the filling oils from the polishes. The Aquartz may fill them up sufficiently, but this is still not the main objective.


----------

